# Liquid vs granular dosages?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So after having bought the northstar tow behind sprayer I decided I might want to try my hand at using more liquid fertilizers as time goes on and cutting back on the granular stuff. I ordered and received the Depth MFT and GTMF products with the idea of getting my phosphorus and K levels up plus supplement the micros as per my soil test. However when i went to spray it today and saw the extremely low rates I am putting down when it comes to NPK and even the micros I am wondering if its just liquid versions are incredibly more efficient at getting into the plant and there for you can get away with 10 to 15 times less product then granular? I put down like .03lb per 1k of nitrogen for example lol as much of a newb as I am I have a hard time believing that does much of anything. What gives?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Foliar rates are normally very low. The plant can only handle so much at once. Foliar bypasses the soil and it is not meant to correct the soil deficiencies.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

The Subvert products aren't meant to be stand alone NPK sources, they're meant to be in addition to your NPK. Go off of the label rates for your products, do not mix enough to achieve a target Nitrogen#/k!!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

The guy that owns Green County Feet actually recently did a YouTube video saying that while he is obviously committed to liquids you can't adjust soil deficiencies with them.
Think he said it would cost something like 50times more than just using the right granular.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I spray Pesticides, Pre M, and Post M
Spread Fert


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jasonbraswell said:


> I spray Pesticides, Pre M, and Post M
> Spread Fert


Yes I typically have sprayed Pre and Post as well as PGR and FAS. Its just nice to be able to throw several things in the tank and use the deere to get it all done in a few minutes. Also the coverage I'd imagine is much more uniform than a spreader. Spraying some type of N every two weeks or so would be ideal. Just need to look up what rate that would need to be at.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

BobLovesGrass said:


> The guy that owns Green County Feet actually recently did a YouTube video saying that while he is obviously committed to liquids you can't adjust soil deficiencies with them.
> Think he said it would cost something like 50times more than just using the right granular.


Can you link the video? Or at least the name of his channel?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

It is a week old video on the Lawncology YouTube channel.
Potash, potassium, k for lawns

The channel is marketing and information, as a newb I am not clear on the rules so I don't want to link to a non-sponsor advertisement.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@BobLovesGrass it is fine to post the link to the ad video.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://youtu.be/sd-tMNGQn9A


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Jimefam said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > I spray Pesticides, Pre M, and Post M
> ...


What is FAS?


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

turfnsurf said:
 

> What is FAS?


Ferrous ammonium sulfate. Used to help with color of turf.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=211


----------

